# Screen Shots - How?



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

can someone please tell me how to get a screen shot on my Android tablet? I understand that I have to press the power and volume buttons at the same time but...then what do I do? Thank you.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

https://www.lifewire.com/how-to-take-a-screenshot-on-android-phone-or-tablet-2377913

https://www.wikihow.tech/Take-Screenshots-on-an-Android

?


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

thank you very much but it's not working - when I swipe down the screen I am NOT seeing a Notification Bar with an icon called "screenshot captured" and there's nothing in my "photos" section


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

It works here.



> This wikiHow teaches you how to take a picture of an image on the screen of your Android device. If you're using a Samsung Galaxy, the process is slightly different than for other Android devices, and is described below in the Steps section.
> 
> *Quick Summary*
> 1. Go to the screen you wish to capture.
> ...


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

thank you but I'm not hearing any "audible click" and not seeing "screenshot captured." I'm a total jerk, what can I say? What I'm trying to deal with is when the onscreen keyboard pops up, there are also a few news feeds, etc. on the screen. I may have accidentally signed up for these feeds but want to get rid of all of them. A friend said I should send him a screenshot of what I was seeeing but now I can't seem to get that right, either.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Take a picture of the tablet's screen with a smartphone or camera?


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

don't have a smart phone or camera - thank you


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

If you can't borrow a smartphone|camera, then I'm fresh out of ideas.


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

you've been very kind - maybe I should just reset to the factory default settings and start all over again. Thanks for your help.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

To capture a screenshot, my tablet uses the home button and the power button. Although lots of devices use volume and power, don't assume that works on your tablet.


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

thank you - I actually tried both ways.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Post the brand and exact model of your tablet and I'll see if I can find a manual.


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

thank you - Insignia NS-P11A8100


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I got the manual from here

```
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1314713/Insignia-Flex-Ns-P10a8100.html
```
I must have gone through a dozen capcha screens before they finally let me download it!

Give me some time to browse through it.

I'm going to send you a personal message with a link to download the manual from my gdrive.


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

you've been very kind - I will look though the manual - I don't want to waste your time any more. Thank you again for your generosity.


----------

